# Lazy Fattie Piston



## bmbrboi (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this but, I was searching through the threads and Wiki's and found the Fatty Piston. Great little invention that thing! I know it doesn't take a lot of mechanical knowledge to build one but, since this forum is here to help out newbies and old timers alike I thought I would share my idea for a Lazy Fatty Piston. I am simply going to borrow my wifes Cookie Dough press. Its a 6" plastic tube with a trigger grip. About $12 at Michaels craft store. I think Bed Bath and Beyond and Walmart carry them as well. They are easier to find around the holidays. Figured this would work just as well as the OG Fatty Piston posted in the Wiki.

Just my 2 cents.

Ash


----------



## meateater (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you have a pic of that?


----------



## bmbrboi (Jul 31, 2011)

Pulled this one off the internet but its the same one I have. It comes with decorative heads but can be used without them.








Ash


----------



## meateater (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like my jerky gun, same but different. Never thought about using it for that, thanks.


----------



## bmbrboi (Jul 31, 2011)

Not a problem! Just contributing my little bit of creativity. It doesnt happen very often. LOL


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 31, 2011)

good Idea. A Jerky piston would work too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool idea!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 1, 2011)

Look at this and replace the rice with meat and you got a fattie.


----------

